# Gto New Bee



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

New to the GTO world Looking for a project 1964 thru 1969
My question is on a 1964 how can you tell if it is a GTO in the vin #.
Thanks, Rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can't. You need to order the PHS docs to be certain. I recently read that fully 75% of the PHS requests to authenticate '64 and '65 GTO's result in another clone discovery. Be careful, and do your research. When you find a car, we're here to help.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

found 64 lemans ragtop with tripower no top or bumpers. runs and drives. has all the gto stuff on it. seller will not let get the vin. so i passed. nice car for the price. i would have bought it even if it was not a gto, but the owner changed my mind


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

skippers_1 said:


> New to the GTO world Looking for a project 1964 thru 1969
> My question is on a 1964 how can you tell if it is a GTO in the vin #.
> Thanks, Rich


64 and 65 GTOs built in the Pontiac and Kansas City plants will include a "5N" on the ACC line of the data plate.

Here is a VIN decoder for 64;

1964 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> You can't. You need to order the PHS docs to be certain. I recently read that fully 75% of the PHS requests to authenticate '64 and '65 GTO's result in another clone discovery. Be careful, and do your research. When you find a car, we're here to help.


Idont know what the PHS documents is or where to order them .

Thanks


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Check this out.......PHS Historic Services


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skippers_1 said:


> Idont know what the PHS documents is or where to order them .
> 
> Thanks





123jboy said:


> Check this out.......PHS Historic Services


Welcome,
Just to fully answer your question;PHS is Pontiac Historical Services. Pontiac did something very few other automobile manufacturers did and that was to keep records of the cars they built by VIN from the early 60's. For $50, they will send you documentation of EXACTLY how the car was originally built. No guessing, no bs, just the facts. It usually takes about 7-14 days to get it. If you are considering a car, for an additional $15 they will fax the info to you, usually within 24 hours, so you can make a decision. Like auburnconsulting related, if the owner is reluctant to supply the VIN for you to verify, move along.

Good Luck with your search....


----------



## skippers_1 (May 4, 2009)

*Gto Newbee*



Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome,
> Just to fully answer your question;PHS is Pontiac Historical Services. Pontiac did something very few other automobile manufacturers did and that was to keep records of the cars they built by VIN from the early 60's. For $50, they will send you documentation of EXACTLY how the car was originally built. No guessing, no bs, just the facts. It usually takes about 7-14 days to get it. If you are considering a car, for an additional $15 they will fax the info to you, usually within 24 hours, so you can make a decision. Like auburnconsulting related, if the owner is reluctant to supply the VIN for you to verify, move along.
> 
> Good Luck with your search....[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Newbee:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

skippers_1 said:


> Too Many Projects said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome,
> ...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

skippers_1 said:


> New to the GTO world Looking for a project 1964 thru 1969
> My question is on a 1964 how can you tell if it is a GTO in the vin #.
> Thanks, Rich


Skipper

Welcome and my reccomendation is find a 64...great cars! :cool

Rick


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

After I purchased my 65 I requested information from PHS. They were very articulate in the information they sent back. The sent a copy to the hollerith computer punch card and gave a discrition on what all the information that was on the card. It was well worth the cost and I have all the information I need when I deside to sale the car to prove it is a real GTO.


----------

